# System post failure, guys need help.



## max_snyper (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi guys,
My PC is failing at post, when I try to switch on the PC, the fans of the PC move for half a second and then nothing happens. Dismantled all the components and running just the core components ,still no luck.
Tried the paper clip test on the psu works fine, all the cabinet fans and the cooler worked fine. What could be the problem.
Few days ago my motherboard stopped detecting my gpu tried with another guy, still it was not detected. Now post failure. 
My PC configuration is in my signature.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 15, 2016)

max_snyper said:


> Hi guys,
> My PC is failing at post, when I try to switch on the PC, the fans of the PC move for half a second and then nothing happens. Dismantled all the components and running just the core components ,still no luck.
> Tried the paper clip test on the psu works fine, all the cabinet fans and the cooler worked fine. What could be the problem.
> Few days ago my motherboard stopped detecting my gpu tried with another guy, still it was not detected. Now post failure.
> My PC configuration is in my signature.



reset cmos, 
clean ram golden contacts with eraser -> blow air onto the ram slot -> install ram and try.
nothing in your signature.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 15, 2016)

Tried everything.used eraser on contacts...replugged all connections...ran just with bare bone components...still nothing..Here is my PC specs....


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 15, 2016)

max_snyper said:


> Tried everything.used eraser on contacts...replugged all connections...ran just with bare bone components...still nothing..Here is my PC specs....



Do you have any other RAM to test? try this too.

mobo+ ram + cpu + cpu fan. without even front panel connectors, try to power on using a metallic object like a screwdriver on the front panel power switch connector on the mobo. 
remove mobo from case and put it on  cardboard.


----------



## maheshn (Aug 15, 2016)

max_snyper said:


> Tried everything.used eraser on contacts...replugged all connections...ran just with bare bone components...still nothing..Here is my PC specs....



I had the same issue with an AMD based build with an ASUS board where the cpu fan (and all the others) would spin exactly four times and then power off. Turned out the board had gone bad and I had to RMA it. (P.S. This happened after around 1 week of using the system).

Please mention whether it is a relatively new build? How old is your system?

Try powering on the system with only CPU, display and keyboard plugged in - without the RAM. The system should give you beep(s) for RAM not present if it is functioning. If you are NOT getting beeps you could try changing the CPU. If getting beeps, probably the board is kaput.

Edit: Try removing the CMOS battery from the board and switching it on without it. (Nothing to lose by trying it).


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 15, 2016)

The system is 4 ye old....and tried that one too with screw driver...all the fans spin just for a split second...and shuts down....on the motherboard just as I switch on the mains....there are two set of buttons on the motherboard....on button and reset button....reset button led powers down after 4 second then I use to switch on the system....but now it stays on forever..and can't power on....Asus mobo BTW.


----------



## maheshn (Aug 19, 2016)

max_snyper said:


> The system is 4 ye old....and tried that one too with screw driver...all the fans spin just for a split second...and shuts down....on the motherboard just as I switch on the mains....there are two set of buttons on the motherboard....on button and reset button....reset button led powers down after 4 second then I use to switch on the system....but now it stays on forever..and can't power on....Asus mobo BTW.



If the mobo is 4 years old you could try getting it serviced by a repair shop if you have one nearby

Else bite the bullet and upgrade mobo+cpu+ram....


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey Guyz,
                Went to see if my board could be repaired..power chips were fried ....could not be repaired.....any board available for Intel 2500k in market...not in mood to upgrade the whole setup atleast for an year....need suggestion guys.


----------



## maheshn (Aug 28, 2016)

max_snyper said:


> Hey Guyz,
> Went to see if my board could be repaired..power chips were fried ....could not be repaired.....any board available for Intel 2500k in market...not in mood to upgrade the whole setup atleast for an year....need suggestion guys.



Boards are available in the market

There are 6 on FK, many more on amazon. It should also be available to you locally. I don't recommend the Zebronics/low end brands. Gigabyte and Intel boards should be available (H67/H77 chipsets)

Try to search online too for lga 1155 motherboard....

Good luck!


----------



## topgear (Aug 31, 2016)

max_snyper said:


> Hey Guyz,
> Went to see if my board could be repaired..power chips were fried ....could not be repaired.....any board available for Intel 2500k in market...not in mood to upgrade the whole setup atleast for an year....need suggestion guys.



Do you need functions like Overclocking ? IF not then this should get the job done for a year :
Amazon.in: Buy Intel DH61WW Desktop Motherboard Online at Low Prices in India | Intel Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Guyz ....bought Intel dh77eb from Amazon.
Ran into new issue.....the board doesn't boot....it keeps restarting, there is a standby led on the board which blinks for 2 times and the system restarts.. same process again stuck in boot loop.....!
Is the board doa or m I doing something wrong....then to
.....my ram is g skill ddr3 sr2 1.25 volts....did I ran into compatibility issue here....please help me Guyz.
Mfg date on the box is Oct-13


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2016)

Makes sure BIOS / CMOS jumpers are all in appropriate positions. If you need see some youtube videos / read some online manuals / see some pictures of the board. As a last try you can remove the motherboard CMOS battery and put it back again after couple of minutes. Also make sure you have compatible rams installed.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 2, 2016)

Checked jumper setting, checked for any loose connection
Even checked gskill website....turns out the board is on qvl list of my ram ....I have 2 sticks of ram so tried one by one too....processor it also supported...still no luck.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2016)

then 90% chance it's a motherboard issue. Rest 10% you can suspect the processor.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 5, 2016)

Returned the motherboard back to Amazon...now waiting for them to return the amount .....how much time do they take to return the money...?


----------



## maheshn (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi again...

looks from what you wrote above your RAM is incompatible with the board... Quote from Intel's own site:
"The board has four DIMM sockets and supports the following memory features:

    1.5V DDR3 SDRAM DIMMs with gold plated contacts, with the option to raise the voltage to support higher performance DDR3 SDRAM DIMMs.
    1.35V Low Voltage DDR3 DIMMs (JEDEC specification)

..... etc etc
"

So if you had 1.25v DIMM's they simply wouldn't work  and no GSkill RAM's are present on the tested list, available at 

System Memory for the Intel® Desktop Board DH77E


As far as the refund goes, you may get it within 2-3 days if you paid by debit card, or upto the end of the current billing cycle if you're on a credit card(!)

Chin up and don't despair, try again for a working board.....


----------

